# Another correct or accuracy question



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello Again,

Ok, so I have another question about correct or authenticity. 

Which engine can or should I use to pull each of these cars with ? 


I have (1) LGB Heavy Duty Reel Car Number click here ---> 42580 - what can I pull this with ?, and try to maintain some sort of actual depiction of what would be done in real life. 

I have another Heavy Duty Recessed car, this one with the Trafo-Union transformer load on it. I am thinking these are cars used in the European market, can anyone help me choose an engine to pull these with. Ideally, if I can use one engine to pull both, and still be accurate. Any help or advice would be great !


Thank You,
Brett


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Brett, 
thats a rather "modern" piece of rolling stock..almost certainty standard gauge, 
(although considering its LGB, it could be European meter gauge)..but I doubt it, probably standard gauge. 
the actual prototype is likely European, but there are very similar looking cars in the USA, so the exact "county of origin" 
isnt terribly important..it could easily pass for a US freight car. 

Basically any 1/29 or 1/32 scale diesel would look fine pulling such a car.. 
industrial switchers too.. 
anything 1960 to 2011 era would look fine and plausible. 

Scot


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Typically standard gauge as Scot mentioned, but the Austrian Zillertalbahn, narrow gauge 760mm, has a couple which look pretty close to the LGB one:











and the RhB in Switzerland, narrow gauge at 1000mm, has quite a few like this but with 6-axles rather than 8 as the LGB model.











Which locos do you have?
You obviously don't want a passenger loco pulling these but any freight loco of reasonable size and power is game I think.


Knut


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks as if it has a single buffer in the center of the end beam. That argues for a European narrow gauge car. I think that any of the LGB narrow gauge engines would do, either RHB or one of the Austrian engines.. Probably anything larger than a 0-4-0 Stanz type engine.

Chuck


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello,

Ok the only engines I have are the LGB Alco Santa Fe in the Blue Bonnet color scheme and another LGB F7A in Santa Fe WarBonnet. Pretty much figured those would not be proper engines.


What I have gathered from the responses (thank you by the way) is the RhB type of engine could pull it, if that is the case is there any specific engine people would recommend over another ?

Any additional help would be great, sorry to be so picky - but I always want be as realistic as possible with the look of my train set-ups.

Thank You,
Brett


----------

